# First Advanced Coil Builds



## Hazy_Jack

Hi Guys

Sorry about the big images but had to share this.

Just had to brag a bit as I'm quite proud of my first experimental builds. Bought a Sigelei 150w with a Lemo 2 and a Turbo dripper about a month and a half ago.

My first coil was a twisted micro coil and actually got it in one go.



Really enjoyed the vape on that and had much better flavor.

Next I attempted the Clapton.



Not quite in one go, had to waste some wire with this one. Much harder to do, especially on the Lemo as it doesn't fit in the post holes and had to wrap around the screw, but TOTALLY worth the effort. Flavor and vapor production was AWESOME!






Still experimenting in keeping the resistance low, but hey, I'm having so much fun building my own coils!

Next up I'm either trying a fused clapton (will need to get higher than 30g tho) or maybe a zipper coil. More posts soon!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Great coils and thanks for sharing the photos @Hazy_Jack


----------



## kelly22

Brilliant


----------



## 3FVape

Nice. Thanks your shares


----------



## GerritVisagie

My very first "advanced" coil build. 
0.2 ohm, 
Triple kanthal, twisted




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stunning coil porn right there...agree on the 0.69 claptons...I run them on the limitless rdta and the flavour is awesome


----------



## GerritVisagie

I'd like to get some 30ga at VapeCon, then I'll try these again but @0.5 ohm. 

Digging those claptons man. Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadz

My first try at a Verti braid. 28gauge - 3 Loop braid. 







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz

Deadz said:


> My first try at a Verti braid. 28gauge - 3 Loop braid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Damn that's nice @Deadz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow, very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GerritVisagie said:


> My very first "advanced" coil build.
> 0.2 ohm,
> Triple kanthal, twisted
> View attachment 64905


Great coiling. I would go into a cold sweat at 0.2 ohms.


GerritVisagie said:


> I'd like to get some 30ga at VapeCon, then I'll try these again but @0.5 ohm.


Now at that resistance I am chilling out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Deadz said:


> My first try at a Verti braid. 28gauge - 3 Loop braid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


That could not have been an easy job. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Andre said:


> Great coiling. I would go into a cold sweat at 0.2 ohms.
> 
> Now at that resistance I am chilling out!



Yeah. The O.3mg juice makes my head spin if I chain it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadz

Imtiaaz said:


> Damn that's nice @Deadz





GerritVisagie said:


> Wow, very nice!






Andre said:


> That could not have been an easy job. Well done.



Thanks Guys


----------



## Huffapuff

My first attempt at a parallel build, a bit scruffy as I struggled to align the coils over the airflow. Not sure if it qualifies as an advanced build - but it was challenging for me 

3mm ID, 7 wraps SS316L coming in at 0.17ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

It glows pretty!
I like it, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

Really looks good.
I buy pre-made rolls of Clapton I can't make them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

